# Machine Design



## محمد حسن نصر (1 أغسطس 2007)

ان شاء الله الموضوع يعجبكم 

وهذا هو ترتيب و محتوى الحصص 


*Mechanical Properties of Ductile Metallic Materials*
*Influence of Fabrication Processes on the Strength of Materials*
*Stress at a Point*
*Stress Concentration Factors and Notch Sensitivity*
*Steady Load Failure Theories I*
*Steady Load Failure Theories II*
*Steady Load Failure Theories - Comparison with Experimental Data*
*Introduction to Fracture Mechanics*
*Fracture Mechanics and Steady Load Failure Theory Summary*
*Fatigue, Fatigue Machine Specs*
*Fatigue II*
*Crack Propagation*
*Thick Walled Cylinders*
*Compound Cylinders & Discontinuity Stresses*
*Interference Fits*
*Stresses in Rotating Disks*
*Shaft Loading*
*Shaft Analysis*
*Keys & Keyways*
*Splines*
*Involute Gear Tooth Bending Stress Analysis*
*Involute Gear Tooth Contact Stress Analysis*
*Rolling Contact Bearings*
*Plane Surface Bearings*
*Hydrodynamic Bearings - Theory*
*Hydrodynamic Bearings - Design*
*Power Screws*
*Mechanical Fasteners - Tensile and Shear Stress Areas*
*Mechanical Fasteners - Tension Connections*
*Mechanical Fasteners - Torque Vs Preload Relationship*
*Mechanical Fasteners - Shear Connections*
*Mechanical Fasteners - Combined Tension and Shear Loading*
*Welds*
*Eccentrically Loaded Welds*
*Helical Springs*
*One-Dimensional Heat Transfer Finite Elements*
*One-Dimensional Heat Transfer Finite Elements II*​


----------



## محمد حسن نصر (1 أغسطس 2007)

من 4 الى 6


----------



## محمد حسن نصر (1 أغسطس 2007)

الحصة ال7و8و9


----------



## محمد حسن نصر (1 أغسطس 2007)

الحصة ال10و11و12


----------



## محمد حسن نصر (1 أغسطس 2007)

على فكرة هما 37 حصة

الحصة 13و14و15


----------



## محمد حسن نصر (1 أغسطس 2007)

الحصة ال16و17و18


----------



## محمد حسن نصر (1 أغسطس 2007)

ال19و20و21


----------



## محمد حسن نصر (1 أغسطس 2007)

ال22و23و24


----------



## محمد حسن نصر (1 أغسطس 2007)

ال25و26و27


----------



## محمد حسن نصر (1 أغسطس 2007)

ال28و29و30


----------



## محمد حسن نصر (1 أغسطس 2007)

ال31و32و33


----------



## محمد حسن نصر (1 أغسطس 2007)

ال34وووووو35


----------



## محمد حسن نصر (1 أغسطس 2007)

ال36و37
يارب يكون الموضوع عجبكم


----------



## ابن بيروت (1 أغسطس 2007)

الله يعطيك ألف عافية ويبارك فيك:20:


----------



## ماجد جلميران (1 أغسطس 2007)

انت اكثر من رائع وموضوعك راقي يدل على رقيك العلمي


----------



## belal2000belal (1 أغسطس 2007)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## سنان عبد الغفار (2 أغسطس 2007)

مشكور سلمت يداك كتاب رائع جدا


----------



## محمد حسن نصر (4 أغسطس 2007)

ارجو من الادارة تثبيت الموضوع لاهميته


----------



## محمد_1972 (4 أغسطس 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا 
فقد اثبت انك من حفده العلماء المسلمين الذين لم يبخلوا على الدنيا كلها بالعلم و لم يحفظوه لهم فقط


----------



## عبداللطيف محمد (4 أغسطس 2007)

يا باشمهندس الموضوع ده مش عاوز استطلاع راى ده موضوع جامد اقوى يعنى موضوع فوق من ممتاز.......................ياريت تحت اختيار كمان يكون هو فوق من ممتاز عشا اختار


----------



## medo66800 (7 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا
الموضوع جامد موت وحينفعني في الكلية جدا 
شششششششككرراا


----------



## اللهم زدني علما (8 أغسطس 2007)

ماااأقول الا ربي يوفقك ويستر ويرضى عليك 
والمسليمن اجمعين ,,, اللهم امين :56:


----------



## zahirorr (8 أغسطس 2007)

الله يعطيق العافية على هالموضوع الرائع


----------



## khb1391986 (9 أغسطس 2007)

Thank you for yoru smart project


----------



## hima said (9 أغسطس 2007)

مشكوورعلى المجهود الرائع ده
وبارك الله فيك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## medo66800 (11 أغسطس 2007)

بجد الموضوع جامد بس يا ريت لو موجود نفس المضوع بالعربي
تكون الفئدة اكبر
وشكرا


----------



## eng_3eed2000 (13 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (13 أغسطس 2007)

تحية طيبة .

بصراحة الموضوع اكثر من رائع ويستفاد منه كل مهندس ميكانيك وكمرجع ايضا .

اعنك الله يا محمد حسن وبارك الله بك واحسنت .

البغدادي .


----------



## أبـو عمـــر (14 أغسطس 2007)

أخي محمد أشكرك على هذا الموضوع والجهد الذي نقدره كثيرا.

الموضوع مهم جدا وهو يعتبر أساس للمهندس الميكانيكي .

سيتم تثبيت الموضوع لبعض الوقت حتى تتم الإستفاده منه بأكبر قدر ممكن .

تحياتي


----------



## ريمون عدلي (14 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا اخي المهندس علي هذا المجهود الرائع

مشككككككوررر


----------



## fadi kabes (14 أغسطس 2007)

رائع يا بش مهندس


----------



## proeng86 (15 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعلها فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## محمد حسن نصر (15 أغسطس 2007)

*Design Cycle*

Design Cycle


----------



## mai_hafez (15 أغسطس 2007)

بارك الله فيك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## alhabbash (16 أغسطس 2007)

الله يعطيك ألف عافية ويبارك فيك:20::14:


----------



## WALEED120 (17 أغسطس 2007)

بارك الله لك واعطاك من كل الخير والسعاده
م: وليد


----------



## taha hussein2000 (17 أغسطس 2007)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## كاظم الجناني (18 أغسطس 2007)

موضوع جيد يستحق الثناء و التقدير ...فشكرا للاخ محمد


----------



## قلب الأحبة (18 أغسطس 2007)

*كتاب ال Machine Design*


الأخ العظيم في عطائه / محمد حسن نصر:12::12::12:

أقل شيء تستحقه على هذه المعلومات القيمة هو الدعاء, لأن ​
الشكر لن يفيك حقك نهائيا.​ 

الكتاب مهم جدا لكل مهندسي مكيانيكا في جميع المراحل 

الدراسية ويناقش معلومات مهمة جدا , وهذا أقل ما يقال على 

هذه التحفة الهندسية الرائعة . 

جعل الله هذا العمل في موازين حسناتك وعلا به مرتبتك ورزقك 

من فضله وعلمه وأعطاك من فضله وجعلك نورا :31: لخلقه 

وعباده .

وجزى الله مشرفي القسم وإدارة المنتدى على تثبيت الموضوع 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ​
​​


----------



## hima2050 (19 أغسطس 2007)

شكراً علي المجهود الجبار 
وجزاك الله عنا كل الخير :77: :77: :77:


----------



## وائل صلاح الدين (19 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك ربي كل خير


----------



## يونس فاخر (22 أغسطس 2007)

بارك الله فيك يااخي العزيز محمد حسن نصر ، وادعو الباري عزوجل ان ينصرك يا ابن نصر


----------



## م الشحات (25 أغسطس 2007)

تسلم على هذا الموضوع الرائع


----------



## elmalwany (25 أغسطس 2007)

بارك اللة فيك
كتاب رائع
جزاكم اللة كل خير وأصلح بالكم
أمنياتى لكم بالتوفيق


----------



## loaisouthboy (26 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا كثير00 
موضوعك كثير موفيد واللة يوافقك


----------



## mu86 (27 أغسطس 2007)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## ابو عناب (27 أغسطس 2007)

ليش المواضيع ما بتفتح


----------



## ابو عناب (27 أغسطس 2007)

:81: 
ليش المواضيع ما بتفتح. mechanical desin


----------



## محمد حسن نصر (27 أغسطس 2007)

علشان الموضوع يفتح لازم يكون عندك برنامج Adobe Reader


----------



## اسلام القلاوى (27 أغسطس 2007)

انا مش عارف اشكرك ازاى


----------



## eng_shouman (29 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا لك اخي الفاضل


----------



## محفوظ (31 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم 
والله يأخى انته اكثر من انقولك كلام شكر بس انته تستاهل كل خير واحسن هدية ليك هيه الدعوة ليك بالخير والتوفيق ورضاء الوالدين
جزاك الله كل خير على ها الاثراء العلمى ،


----------



## نايف علي (31 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خير


----------



## الفيتوري (31 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا اخي علي موضوعك القيم


----------



## عثمان عبد الحفيظ (1 سبتمبر 2007)

Thaaaaaaaaaaaank you


----------



## كاظم الجناني (1 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا لك اخي الكريم المحاضرات جيدة ومرتبة .. اشكر حسن اختيارك للموضوع


----------



## نعمة حافظ الموسوى (4 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا لك على الموضوع العلمي القيم والرائع


نعمة حافظ الموسوي


----------



## hamadawa (5 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي العزيز علي هذا المجهود الكبير


----------



## snipertomb (5 سبتمبر 2007)

لسانى بل و يداى لا يستطيعان التعبير عما احمله لك من التقدير والشكر
ولكن من السنة قول جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## حسين ثامر242006 (9 سبتمبر 2007)

*تحية طيبة*

بارك اللة بهذا الجهد الكبير واللة لقد عدتم بنا الى ايام الجامعة والدراسة


----------



## senan85 (9 سبتمبر 2007)

انت اكثر من رائع وموضوعك راقي يدل على رقيك العلمي


----------



## wilawy (9 سبتمبر 2007)

رائع وبارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد حسن نصر (11 سبتمبر 2007)




----------



## جمال ابراهيم (12 سبتمبر 2007)

الله يعطيك ألف الف عافية ويبارك فيك ورمضان كريم


----------



## eng_mechanic (13 سبتمبر 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اخى العزيز جزاك الله خير على هذا المجهود العظيم 
الله اجعل هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتك................وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## إسلام مجدى عمران (13 سبتمبر 2007)

الله يباركلك ويثيبك عنااااااااااااا خيييييييييييييير إنشاء الله..........:75:


----------



## احمد 77 (16 سبتمبر 2007)

لك الشكر اخي, اهنأك على هدا الموضوع الرائع


----------



## metastable (16 سبتمبر 2007)

thanks alot for this usefull topic and these usefull lectures.


----------



## mbaumi (16 سبتمبر 2007)

حياك الله على هذا الموضوع الجيد . وفقك الله وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## hanyhaty (16 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكور اخي الكريم


----------



## نعمة حافظ الموسوى (17 سبتمبر 2007)

محاضرات قيمة فى نظرية المكائن وتصميم اجزاء الماكنات وفقكم اللة


----------



## M_2004r (17 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرااااا لك
و جزآك الله خير


----------



## محمود سمك (20 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم مفيش أى حاجة عايزه تتشتغل


----------



## محمود سمك (20 سبتمبر 2007)

مع أنى أشعر من كلام الأخوه أنه شرح ممتاز


----------



## محمود سمك (20 سبتمبر 2007)

أرجو من أى أخ فاضل أن يبين لى لماذا لاتعمل هذه الروابط


----------



## محمود سمك (20 سبتمبر 2007)

أريد من اى أخ أن يدلنى على المواقع المهمة فى تصميم آلات الورش


----------



## الطالب الهندسي (20 سبتمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## أحمد محروس (21 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكووووووووووور جدا يا أخ محمد و بارك الله لك


----------



## هندسة الجادرية (21 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررين


----------



## حمادة محمود (22 سبتمبر 2007)

ربنا يجعلة فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## bamarni2001 (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*الف الف شكر*

الله يعطيك العافية ويطول عمرك :55: :55: :55: :55: :31:


----------



## falconspd (23 سبتمبر 2007)

:84: جزاك الله خيرا وجعلك عونا للمسلمين


----------



## medo66800 (24 سبتمبر 2007)




----------



## jehad_15568 (24 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكور جدا على هالمجهود والله يعطيك العافيه


----------



## محمود power (25 سبتمبر 2007)

الله يكرمك


----------



## جابر2007 (30 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا وجزاك الله خير


----------



## سجاد العراقي (30 سبتمبر 2007)

شكراً أخي الفاضل على هذه المواضييع العلمية الهامة لمهندسي الميكانيك على وجه التحديد فضلاً على الأقسام الهندسية الأخرى مع فائق التقدير والأحترام 20:20:


----------



## ابوكيفه (1 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ابو رائد (1 أكتوبر 2007)

الله يعطيك العافية وجزاك الله خير


----------



## فرح ال (4 أكتوبر 2007)

الله يجزاك الخير والسمو بالعلم


----------



## amrsaad (8 أكتوبر 2007)

meciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiz


----------



## meftah2006 (11 أكتوبر 2007)

يا أخي مشكور على هذا الموضوع الرائع. ولي طلب لو ممكن في مواضيع من هذا النوع بالفرنسية وشكرا


----------



## مهندس/ محمد عيد (13 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيراً على هذا المجهود الطيب


----------



## ايمن شعبان (15 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## كونترول (16 أكتوبر 2007)

*بارك الله فيك*

بارك الله فيك وجزك 100 شكر على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## معروف خليفة (16 أكتوبر 2007)

هكذا العطاء , أكثر الله من أمثالك ....


----------



## على محمد نجم (17 أكتوبر 2007)

baraka ALLAHOU fik


----------



## كرم الدين (17 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## lolo2884 (17 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكوورعلى المجهود الرائع ده
وبارك الله فيك وجعله فى ميزان حسنات


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (19 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## راكول (20 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا شكرا
thanks very much


----------



## tariqsamer (21 أكتوبر 2007)

الشكر الجزيل الك اخي وبارك الله فيك


----------



## هلال محمود (21 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم 
جزاك الله خير الجزاء وجعله في ميزان حسناتك
أنا أحتاج إلي هذا الكتاب
ISBN: 0120641550
Title: Introduction to Optimum Design, Second Edition
Author: Jasbir Arora 
Publisher: Academic Press (May 5, 2004) 
Publication Date: 2004-05-05
Number Of Pages: 600


----------



## الشبح الاول (26 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا فخيرنا من تعلم العلم وعلمه


----------



## asmaba2006 (29 أكتوبر 2007)

ما شاء الله كلام مفيد والله ربنا يبارك فيك


----------



## مهندس مصر (31 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك وزادك علما ونفعك بالعلم ونفع بك الاسلام والمسلمين .


----------



## محمد عادل رزق (31 أكتوبر 2007)

ابن بيروت قال:


> الله يعطيك ألف عافية ويبارك فيك :20:


----------



## نزار القصاب (1 نوفمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد سلطان علي (2 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عصام الغزولي (2 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا على المجهود الرائع ونتمنى الزيد والمزيد


----------



## فاتح روما (2 نوفمبر 2007)

انت رائع رائع رائع رائع رائع رائع رائع :20::20::20:


----------



## نزار القصاب (4 نوفمبر 2007)

أحسنت وبارك الله فيك من المستحسن عرض مشاكل عملية لمناقشتها والتوصل الى حلول لها


----------



## م احمد العراقي (6 نوفمبر 2007)

موضوع مهم وجيد


----------



## محمدالدبيانى (8 نوفمبر 2007)

انا اشكرك كثيرا على هذه المعلومات القيمة والله يطول بعمرك


----------



## Ahmed Tolan (10 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا موضوع مرتب و شيق فعلا


----------



## faster (11 نوفمبر 2007)

اجتهاد يحسب لك مشكور علي الهديه القيمه


----------



## omaalrubaiee (16 نوفمبر 2007)

الحقيقة 
مهندس قليلة بحقك
انت تستاهل اكثر من ذلك


----------



## ghada_nora (16 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا على المجهود الأكثر من رائع. و جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## deghidy (17 نوفمبر 2007)

هو ديما ابن الوز عوام وميكانيكا المنصورة بتخرج علماء 
شكرا علي الموضوع الهايل والي الامام


----------



## macciboy (18 نوفمبر 2007)

الله يعطيك ألف عافية ويبارك فيك:20:


----------



## المهندس رائد محمد (20 نوفمبر 2007)

مواضيع جدا فائقة الروعه
ويعطيك ألف ألف عافيه


----------



## ابراهيم عبده (27 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## حسن الأديب (29 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكوووووووور جدا يا أخي العزيز


----------



## محمد حسن نصر (1 ديسمبر 2007)




----------



## eng_hazem123 (3 ديسمبر 2007)

:75: 
*الف الف الف شكر
وجزءك الله الف الف الف خير*


----------



## مهندس المواد (4 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اللهم اجعلها في ميزان حسناته وارزقه الخير الكثير لما تحبه وترضاه وارض عنا يارب العالمين اللهم امين


----------



## ahmedhssny (4 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احمد موافى (6 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## barsomr_eg (6 ديسمبر 2007)

الله ينور ياهندسه موضوع جميل


----------



## mohdtarig (7 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووور


----------



## سمير باهبري (7 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكور و جزاك الله خير


----------



## mushaiti (7 ديسمبر 2007)

اكيد بيعجبنا وخصوصا على المجهود الرائع هذا والله يجزاك الف خير اخي الكريم


----------



## الشريف4 (10 ديسمبر 2007)

*مشكوررررررر*

مشكورررررررررررر


----------



## eng_superstar2005 (13 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير عن هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## كريم2008 (14 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرااااا لك
و جزآك الله خير


----------



## عمران احمد (15 ديسمبر 2007)

الحمد لله ان هناك من امثالك الكثير و ربنا يبارك فيك و يكثر من امثالك


----------



## عمران احمد (15 ديسمبر 2007)

ربنا يبارك فيك و يعينك على فعل الخير :77:


----------



## محمد جلال عبد الله (16 ديسمبر 2007)

تسلم يا الغالى

يعطيك الف عافيه على الافاده

الى الامام


----------



## الاعرجي (16 ديسمبر 2007)

مششششششششششششششششششششششكور اخي على هذه الجهود الرائعة


----------



## mohamedbadawy (19 ديسمبر 2007)

أسال الله العظيم ان يزيدكمن فضله العظيمالذي لا ينقطع


----------



## البلال80 (20 ديسمبر 2007)

*لو كانت كلمة شكراً تفي بعُشّرِ مجهودك لقلناها على إستحياء*​*جزاك الله خير الجزاء*​


----------



## light rain (26 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## رضا الشاهد (27 ديسمبر 2007)

عمل رائع يستحق صاحبة التحية والتقدير جزاك اللة خيرا


----------



## hunter black (30 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووور


----------



## محمد سلطان علي (31 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## AlmathlooM (31 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور اخوي ما قصرت


----------



## yousif mizher (5 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخي العزيز بارك الله فيك واطال عمرك موضوع فوق الممتاز


----------



## مييرا (6 يناير 2008)

ماهي المعادن التي تدخل في تركيب البراص


----------



## kslan (10 يناير 2008)

مجهود اكثر من رائع ... مشكور جدا جدا


----------



## elmalwany (11 يناير 2008)

موضوع اكثر من رائع
ومجهود اكثر من رائع
ربنا يبارك لنا فيكم 
ويجعل عملكم هذا ف ميزان حسناتكم
ونرجو منكم دائما المزيدواكثر اللة من امثالك


----------



## ضياء العراقي غ (13 يناير 2008)

الله يوفقك على هل الشاركه الممتازه


----------



## بسام محمد (22 يناير 2008)

مشكور أخي على هذه المواضيع


----------



## أبوعبدالله محمد (23 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## ابوعبدالرحمن المكي (23 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الف شكر اخي على هذا الموضوع الجميل جدا


----------



## كمال العاني (28 يناير 2008)

موضوع اكثر من جيد


----------



## بحر بر (30 يناير 2008)

مشكور على الموضوع


----------



## كمال العاني (30 يناير 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## احمد العربي يهندس (30 يناير 2008)

رائع جدا جدا شكرا جزيلا اخي


----------



## إلى فلسطين (31 يناير 2008)

يعطيك العافية ومزيد من التقدم والمعرفة


----------



## ابو خليل الرايق (1 فبراير 2008)

*Thanks alot Sir*

شكرا شكرا شكرا 
عن الجد المعلومات رائعة واكثر من رائعة


----------



## eng_smagdy82 (5 فبراير 2008)

ربنا يبارك فيك لو حد يقدر يفدنى فى ماكينات الخراطة بالكامات وطريقة تصميم الكامة وفى منيول يا ريت وربنا يبارك فيكو جميعا


----------



## يوسف سنان (5 فبراير 2008)

الله يبارك بيك ويزيدك علما


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (6 فبراير 2008)

اخى الكريم محمد حسن نصر هلا تعلمى بكيفية وضع الرابط فى صورة عنوان داخل المشاركة


----------



## فنطظيه (6 فبراير 2008)

:33: :69: :1:


محمد حسن نصر قال:


> Design Cycle


مش عارف اوصل لمحتوى الكتاب المكتوب


----------



## عمر مكية (7 فبراير 2008)

شكرا جزيلا على موضوعك أفادك الله


----------



## لقمان (8 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم هل لديك تمارين محلولة او امتلة حول مقاومة المواد


----------



## المهندسة جهاد (9 فبراير 2008)




----------



## الهـــزبـر (10 فبراير 2008)

مشكووووووور


----------



## المتغير (10 فبراير 2008)

الله 
الله
الله يوفقك ويرحم والديك ومن يعز عليك...........


----------



## احمد كمال محجوب (11 فبراير 2008)

الله يبارك فيك


----------



## احمد محمد نجيب (13 فبراير 2008)

لك كا التقدير والاحترام


----------



## يحيي زكريا غريب (14 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## trik48 (15 فبراير 2008)

شي حلو
طارق


----------



## سيريا (19 فبراير 2008)

*سيريا*

شكرا لك كتير حلو بس يا ريت في شرح بسيط بالعربي ودمتم


----------



## tariqsamer (19 فبراير 2008)

مشكور اخي العزيز


----------



## engdarsh (23 فبراير 2008)

Thanks
ارجو المزيد من كتب التصميم


----------



## سمير احمد (26 فبراير 2008)

الموضوع مش يعجبنا وبس ده بصراحة مجهود رائع تستاهل عليه مليون شكر


----------



## عماد 2005 (29 فبراير 2008)

مشكور على المجهود الاكثر من رائع شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ابن كمال عقل (1 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## باديس البشير (2 مارس 2008)

موضوع رائع جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## وائل السنيري (10 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله خير وأسكنك فسيح جناته


----------



## gearbox (10 مارس 2008)

plate n sheet


----------



## المسجد الأقصى (11 مارس 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا 

وأعانك الله ووفقك وإن شاء الله في إنتظار المزيد


----------



## abdouvbrag (16 مارس 2008)

thank you for your gret effort


----------



## abuzreaq (17 مارس 2008)

الله يعطيك ألف عافية


----------



## مممح (18 مارس 2008)

شكرا جزيلا على هذه المحاضرات الرائعة القيمة, و جزاك الله كل خير.


----------



## محمود صالح محمد (22 مارس 2008)

*machine disign*

جزاك الله خيرا عنا وعن كل المتطلعين على هذا الموضوع وفقق الله لما يحبه ويرضاه


----------



## superstar_egy7 (26 مارس 2008)

مشكووووووووووووور والله ما قصرت


----------



## meddoo_14 (29 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم
جزاك الله خير ، فعلا مجموعة اكثر من رائعة


----------



## book (3 أبريل 2008)

الف شكر على الموضوع الجميل ...


----------



## hbassam2003 (4 أبريل 2008)

*Mechanical Engineering Design, 7/e by shigley*

شكرا على هذه المحاضرات واذا ممكن اريد كتاب 
Mechanical Engineering Design, 7/e by shigley او 8/e لان حلول هذه الكتب متوفره على شبكة الانتلرنت بسهوله لكن وجود الكتاب نفسه صعب وغالبا حلول الكتب وحدها لا تفي بالغرض أرجو الرد


----------



## م علي الربيعي (6 أبريل 2008)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير


----------



## محمد ابراهيم رمضان (11 أبريل 2008)

شكرا جدااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## الدكتور العادل (11 أبريل 2008)

بارك الله فيك .. اتمنى دوام التواصل 
تحياتي


----------



## ابوميسم (25 أبريل 2008)

انت اكثر من رائع وموضوعك راقي يدل على رقيك العلمي


----------



## مهندسة توتا (26 أبريل 2008)

الموضوع مفيد جدا ولك جزيل الشكر على هذا الموضوع الرائع.:77:


----------



## دكتورة (1 مايو 2008)

الف شكر 

و الموضوع يحتوي على نصف مادة التصميم الميكانيكي و هو يشرح المادة بشكل جيد و مصدر جيد يرجع اليه.


----------



## FEM (3 مايو 2008)

بارك الله فيك على هذا المجهود الطيب


----------



## a7med3ly (6 مايو 2008)

بجد والله مش عارف أشكرك إززاي
جزاك الله خير


----------



## احمد الشحات زكى (7 مايو 2008)

موضوع فوق الرائع و محترم جدا


----------



## البرنس الخطير (19 مايو 2008)

nb

thanl

sfnjnajn;


----------



## البرنس الخطير (19 مايو 2008)

sory

thanks


----------



## محمد العايدى (19 مايو 2008)

موضوع جامد جدا و جامع ال design كله 
و على فكره انا لسه اول سنة ادرسdesign و معظم المواضيع دى بدرسها
و الف الف شكر


----------



## احمد الغرباوي (23 مايو 2008)

فعلا الموضوع جامد جدا ايه الحلاوة دي
فعلا موضوع في الجون


----------



## ئارام-كركوك (24 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم


----------



## نور المهندس (25 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله خير على هذا الموضوع وعلى هذا الجهد


----------



## محمود سند (26 مايو 2008)

رائع رائع جزاك الله كل خير وجعل هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## البرنس الخطير (28 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## البرنس الخطير (28 مايو 2008)

احسنــــــــــــــت


----------



## البرنس الخطير (28 مايو 2008)

*البرنس الخطير*

البرنس الخطير







جزاك الله خير


----------



## البرنس الخطير (28 مايو 2008)

*البرنس الخطير*

شـــــــــــــــــــكرا


----------



## العالم المحظوظ (31 مايو 2008)

بارك الله فيك وكثر الله من أمثالك خدمة للبلاد والعباد


----------



## دلير عبيد (1 يونيو 2008)

بارك الله فيك والموضوع رائع جدا جدا


----------



## sectorxf (2 يونيو 2008)

الف شكر على هذا المجهود الرائع 
هل هناك كتب فى تصميم القوالب و الاسطمبات


----------



## كتكوتالفاشل (17 يونيو 2008)

thankxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## مصطفى 4ب (21 يونيو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا المجهود الكبير 
وارجو ان يكون فى ميزان حسناتك 
وجارى التحميل


----------



## كاظم ابو جعفر (24 يونيو 2008)

الرجاء هل من احد يستطيع مساعدتي


----------



## كاظم ابو جعفر (24 يونيو 2008)

ما هي المحاضرات المفيده التي يمكن ان افراها للحصول على الماحستير


----------



## كاظم ابو جعفر (24 يونيو 2008)

انا مسجل في هذا المنتدى ولاكن لااعرف كيف الاستخدام


----------



## كاظم ابو جعفر (24 يونيو 2008)

الرجاء الاتصال بي على هذا العنوان التالي


----------



## كاظم ابو جعفر (24 يونيو 2008)

alohag_alohag***********


----------



## كاظم ابو جعفر (24 يونيو 2008)

الرجاء هل من مساعده انا لا اعرف الاتصال بالرسائل الخاصه


----------



## كاظم ابو جعفر (24 يونيو 2008)

الى من ناصر ينصرنا الى من معين يعيننا


----------



## كاظم ابو جعفر (24 يونيو 2008)

انا لحد الان لا يوجد عندي اصدقاء و كيف الحصل عليهم


----------



## عماد حمدان محمد (2 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## اهتزاز (2 يوليو 2008)

الله يجزاك الف خير


----------



## م/ أماني (2 يوليو 2008)

شكرا للموضوع الهام و جزاك الله خيرا على مجهودك


----------



## ahmedzizo (4 يوليو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا على مجهودك العظيم


----------



## جمال كحيلة (26 أغسطس 2008)

مشكووووووووووور


----------



## دلير عبيد (11 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا على مشاركتك


----------



## عبد الرحمن وجدى (12 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع متميز متميز ورااااااااااائع

بجد شكرا لمجهودك الرائع​


----------



## دلير عبيد (12 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع رائع جدا جدا جدا 
تعيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــش


----------



## مصطفى الديب (13 أكتوبر 2008)

:75: شكرا جزيلا


----------



## مصطفى الديب (13 أكتوبر 2008)

:75: شكرا جزيلا


----------



## YSF1 (13 أكتوبر 2008)

ماشاء الله لا اله الا الله موسوعه قيمه اخي حسن الله يعطيك الف عافيه


----------



## KSA_ENG (14 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله الف خير على مجهودك


----------



## عدنان طه (15 أكتوبر 2008)

أشكرك على مجهودك القيم


----------



## الشبح الابيض (27 أكتوبر 2008)

شكراً جزيلاً والله يبارك فيك على هذا المجهود الطيب


----------



## إبن السعيد (29 أكتوبر 2008)

اروع من رائع اطال الله عمرك وابقاك يا اخي


----------



## إبن السعيد (29 أكتوبر 2008)

اكثر من رائع اخي العزيز اطال الله عمرك وابقاك مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور:14:


----------



## abuib2003 (29 أكتوبر 2008)

يبدو الموضوع شيقاً من النظرة الأولى لك كل الشكر


----------



## سامي صلاح عبده (5 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور وممنون على هذا المجهود


----------



## 2010ENG (5 نوفمبر 2008)

جهد جبار 
بارك الله في جهودك اخي العزيز


----------



## fadi kabes (14 ديسمبر 2008)

الله يعطيك العافي


----------



## البني عبدالله عربي (22 يناير 2009)

ما شاء الله يا اخى


----------



## asmmebh (22 يناير 2009)

شكرا جزيلااااااااا


----------



## taoufik (23 يناير 2009)

thank you very much
berraka ellahofikkk


----------



## سامح سليم التترى (23 يناير 2009)

*انت اكثر من رائع وموضوعك راقي يدل على رقيك العلمي*


----------



## البني عبدالله عربي (3 فبراير 2009)

ممتاز جدا يا اخى


----------



## mostafa adil (5 مارس 2009)

عاشت يدك يسلموااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## senuors (14 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله عنا خيرا
ابداع بلا حدود
اقل ما يقال


----------



## medom (30 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## mazenz (23 أبريل 2009)

بجد مش عارف اشكرك ازاى يا اخى , بارك الله فيك وجزاك عنا كل الخير


----------



## nachite (23 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم 
الله يرضى عليك الوالدين


----------



## eng. ahmed eid (24 مايو 2009)

:81::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56:thank you


----------



## algabal (24 يوليو 2009)

كل الحب والتقدير 
اللهم اجعل كل حرف في كافه حسناته


----------



## ودبيلا (26 يوليو 2009)

مشكور كتير اخي محمد وربي يوفقك


----------



## SAKRSUPER (2 سبتمبر 2009)

ديمان بعطاء ورفعة وعلم ونور على نور


----------



## socalana (23 أكتوبر 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا اخي العزيز علي هذا المجهود الكبير*


----------



## dummy (30 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (30 أكتوبر 2009)

الأخ المهندس محمد حسن نصر
بارك الله فيك.. 
ملفات وكتب ومواضيع شاملة مفيدة.

جزاك الله خيرا.


----------



## محمد رضوان الشريف (7 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## سندباد رسالة (8 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله عنا خيرا افدنا كثيرا


----------



## bao1955 (14 نوفمبر 2009)

احسنت وجهود مشكورة


----------



## Eng_Matro (16 نوفمبر 2009)

اشكرك اخي الكريم

ولي عودة ان شاء الله الى الموضوع


----------



## الوحش الدلوع (24 ديسمبر 2009)

عمل أكثر من رائع


----------



## معتز المهندس (24 ديسمبر 2009)

*بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## حبيب (29 يناير 2010)

معلومات ممتازة الله يعطيك الف عافية وبارك الله الجهود


----------



## اب جقادو (4 فبراير 2010)

ما شاء الله وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ghofranforlove (18 نوفمبر 2010)

و الله العظيم انت باشا 
شكرا


----------



## boudamimi (22 نوفمبر 2010)

thank you very mutch for this great work


----------



## حسن أنور الخولي (22 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور أخى على المجهود الراقى وهذه الملفات مهمة جدا لى فى عملى
أسئل الله أن تكون سبب فى عمل الخير


----------



## أبو أنس المصري (23 نوفمبر 2010)

محمد حسن نصر قال:


> يارب يكون الموضوع عجبكم


الموضوع أكثر من راااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع

وفقك الله دائماً


----------



## rays moon daneal (24 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير جزاء


----------



## اكرم4 (15 يناير 2011)

لو كل المهندسين مثلك عسل كان ما حصلنا مرضى
مشكوووووووووووور وعطيك العافيه


----------



## albaghdady78 (1 مارس 2012)

*good*

good


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (2 مارس 2012)

بارك الله فيكم 
موضوع فوق الممتاز ، متكامل و احترافي 
جزاكم الله خيري الدنيا و حسن ثواب الآخرة و بارك لك فيمارزقكم من علم وولد و رزق حلال ، و رزقكم الحج لبيته الحرام


----------



## deyaaj (2 مارس 2012)

شكرا جزيلا يا اخي وبارك الله فيك


----------



## wad alawead (2 مارس 2012)

بارك الله فيك ي اخي


----------

